# Camera - Budget 15k - 17k Max.



## madhanm (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy myself a new camera, so i am in need of your suggestions. I will lay down my the necessities below,

My complete emphasis is only on the *image quality*...I will be using it for outdoor shoots mostly.. There are no preferences for P&S or Bridge... Either is fine.. 

Budget - 15 to 17k.  Also since GOSF is on wonder what good deals it will provide..

From the buying guide, I kind of like the Nikon p340. Apart from that i would like to hear from you guys on what other options i have in this budget.. 


Looking forward...Please help..


Madhan.


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 10, 2014)

If you are serious about quality and willing to learn the basics then DSLR is the way to go, look at the entry level models from Nikon, Canon, Sony…you may have to stretch your budget by 5-10K


----------



## madhanm (Dec 10, 2014)

Well thanks.. But i'm afraid i cannot stretch my budget .. i'd love to.. but no, not a good situation...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2014)

or you can also try cheap m4/3 like sometimes back EOS-M was selling cheap...even EPL2 was selling dirt cheap ...and canon 1100D diwali offer of 17k was aweosme ...try to find something like this


----------



## madhanm (Dec 11, 2014)

The only thing that is stopping me from getting EOS-M is that flipkart does not provide the external flash at this price... With flash the price shoots up... While the 1100D is selling for 27k now.... even i had an eye on HS50EXR..    All i am expecting is a good deal...

BTW, Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2014)

The 1200D is selling for  Rs 21K in flipkart and the Nikon D3100 is selling for Rs 19048 in Amazon. Its awesome of a deal. You won't buy a camera every day so its wise to invest in a good one since image quality is your priority.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, I'm also in a similar situation. 
I've used my sister's some 8k Sony PnS (don't know the model) and wasn't impressed by the picture quality, photos are oversaturated.

I want to buy it before January. I'm willing to wait for any offers during christmas or new year.
this looks good Canon EOS-M Mirrorless Camera(Red, Body with 18 - 55 mm Lens)
or
Nikon Coolpix P600

Or should I buy anything else

Open to all suggestions, camera types and OEMs


----------



## madhanm (Dec 11, 2014)

D3100 seems to be good... I am liking it.. Waiting for a good deal!!!  I just missed a deal @ snap deal where it was sold for 17k... now after an hour it is Rs.19999...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2014)

Rs 17K was a killer. Recently I helped a teeny cousin(an aspiring wildlife photographer on a ultra tight budget) get the Canon SX520HS,big 1020mm zoom , good for a newbie....for a magical Rs 10. Something thousand with SBI and appday offer at flipkart!!!!!


----------



## nishkotra (Dec 12, 2014)

*Nikon Coolpix L320:
*
Coolpix L320 budget digital camera is awesome and has cool specifications:

1.Has a weight around 425 to 435 grams.
2.Measures 111.1 x 76.3 x 83.1 millimeters in dimension.
3.Advanced point and shoot functionality.
4.Supports 4 times digital and 26 times optical zooming.
5.Has a 3 inch TFT-LCD anti-reflective coating display.
6.Supports 720p video recording and aspect ratios of 16 is to 9 and 4 is to 3.
7.Has a 16.1 megapixel camera with nikkor lens and CCD 1/2.3 inch sensor.

I guess with the specifications and the budget cap that it comes around. It has to  be in your check list.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2014)

^ 26x optical zoom seems low for the budget.


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2014)

madhanm said:


> I am planning to buy myself a new camera, so i am in need of your suggestions. I will lay down my the necessities below,
> My complete emphasis is only on the *image quality*...I will be using it for outdoor shoots mostly.. There are no preferences for P&S or Bridge... Either is fine..
> Budget - 15 to 17k.  Also since GOSF is on wonder what good deals it will provide..
> From the buying guide, I kind of like the Nikon p340. Apart from that i would like to hear from you guys on what other options i have in this budget..


Compact - SX700
Large sensor compact - P340, XF1
Bridge - FZ70, P530

No ILC would fit in your budget. Even if you stretch your budget to accomodate an entry level ILC, that's not the end of it. If you don't have an idea or plan to invest more on lens, you're better off with fixed lens cameras.



SaiyanGoku said:


> I want to buy it before January. I'm willing to wait for any offers during christmas or new year.
> this looks good Canon EOS-M Mirrorless Camera(Red, Body with 18 - 55 mm Lens)
> or
> Nikon Coolpix P600
> ...


Let Canon MILC system mature, then we can consider about it. If you're looking for MILC, better consider Oly, Panny, Sony


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

nac said:


> Compact - SX700
> Large sensor compact - P340, XF1
> Bridge - FZ70, P530
> 
> ...



I don't think I'll play with the lenses that much  so I'm better off buying a camera with super zoom.
Which of these to finally chose from
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70
Sony DSC-H400/B
Nikon Coolpix P600

Thanks in advance.

- - - Updated - - -

I've read some reviews and I think I'll go for FZ70. 

For 16.8k, is it a good deal or should I wait for some offers?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

Update: Searched almost every shop in the city just to get a demo of FZ70. None of them stocks Panasonic cameras  and overpriced the Sony & Nikon models by 3-4k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2015)

Which camera you bought ? 
I think panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70 is good.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Fz70 finding will take pain.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the FZ70 finally in December 2014.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I got the FZ70 finally in December 2014.



wow great congrats... how much you paid?

post some pics..


----------

